# МУМ-50 «ЭДМА»



## Ирина) (24 Авг 2013)

*СТРАНА-ПРОИЗВОДИТЕЛЬ:* Россия.
*ТИП АППАРАТА:* электромагнитный, с низкоэнергетическим постоянным и низкочастотным переменным магнитными полями в синусоидальном и двух пульсирующих режимах, в сочетании с малоинтенсивным инфракрасным (ИК) излучением.
*ПРИМЕНЕНИЕ:* предназначен для лечения и профилактики заболеваний, связанных с поражением опорно-двигательного аппарата, имеющих дегенеративно-дистрофическую природу; повреждений костей, суставов и мягких тканей; заболеваний воспалительного характера.
*КАТЕГОРИЯ ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЕЙ:* магнито-инфракрасную терапию можно проводить, начиная с 3-летнего возраста. Но запрещается самостоятельное пользование аппаратом несовершеннолетними детьми.
*КУРС ЛЕЧЕНИЯ:* 5-20 процедур, в зависимости от диагноза пациента и степени тяжести заболевания. Рекомендуется проведение двух процедур каждый день (утром и вечером) с интервалом в 8 часов. Общее время сеанса лечения – от 5 до 30 минут, если нет противопоказаний против теплового воздействия. Если же противопоказано тепловое воздействие, то от 5 до 10 минут в зависимости от степени болевого синдрома и индивидуальных качеств пациента.
*МЕХАНИЗМ ДЕЙСТВИЯ:* прибор оказывает локальное терапевтическое воздействие на организм человека (т.е. на определенный участок тела – место или очаг заболевания) одновременно суперпозицией (скрещиванием) постоянного (создаваемого несколькими постоянными магнитами) и переменного магнитных полей. При включении в сеть на рабочей поверхности аппарата образуются невидимые силовые линии, которые проникают сквозь кожу и воздействуют на мышечные ткани на энергетическом уровне.
К тому же «ЭДМА» генерирует инфракрасное излучение – в центре рабочей поверхности аппарата выведен ИК-излучатель, который отлично прогревает участки тела внутри организма. Инфракрасное излучение также оказывает воздействие на тонус центральной и вегетативной нервной системы. Осуществляется активизация микроциркуляции крови; профилактика и лечение целлюлита; усиление восстановления эпителия и кожи.
*ПРОТИВОПОКАЗАНИЯ:* возраст до 3 лет, психические заболевания и эпилептические припадки; активные формы туберкулеза; склонность к кровотечениям; онкологические заболевания; беременность; состояние наркотического опьянения; наличие искусственного водителя ритма сердца; лихорадочные состояния; острая стадия тромбофлебита; тяжелое течение ишемической болезни; воспалительные заболевания в дооперационный период (аппендицит, абсцесс и др.).
*ОСНОВНЫЕ ПАРАМЕТРЫ:* амплитудное значение магнитной индукции – 40 мТл; напряжение питания от сети переменного тока – при частоте 50 (60) Гц, 220 В (110 В); длина инфракрасной волны – 0,87 мкм, мощность излучения – 5 мВт; потребляемая мощность – 30 Вт (15 Вт); класс электробезопасности – II (тип ВF). Индикатор магнитного поля – набор металлических опилок в коробочке.
*КОМПЛЕКТ ПОСТАВКИ: * включает аппарат МУМ-50 «ЭДМА», руководство по эксплуатации, инструкцию по применению, индикатор магнитного поля, коробку.
*ЭФФЕКТИВНОСТЬ:* аппарат МУМ-50 «ЭДМА» весьма эффективен при лечении целого ряда заболеваний, в первую очередь связанных с нарушением опорно-двигательного аппарата и обменных процессов в организме. Устройство оказывает обезболивающее, противовоспалительное, заживляющее и успокаивающее воздействие. Конечные результаты процедур лечения прекращают или заметно уменьшают болевые синдромы опорно-двигательного аппарата; прекращаются или замедляются воспалительные процессы в тканях, мышечных связках; уменьшаются отеки тканей различного происхождения; прекращаются или уменьшаются мышечные спазмы; улучшается восстановление поврежденных тканей и их заживление; быстро заживают пролежни и хронические язвы.
Тестирование МУМ-50 «ЭДМА» показало, что в 88 случаях из 100 историй болезней применение прибора привело к положительному клиническому результату.
*УДОБСТВО В ЭКСПЛУАТАЦИИ:* МУМ-50 «ЭДМА» удобен и прост в обращении в домашних условиях. Он и рассчитан в основном на это, ведь прибор переносной и миниатюрный. Достаточно только проконсультироваться с врачом-физиотерапевтом и знать изложенные в паспорте аппарата «ЭДМА» показания и противопоказания к применению.
Лечение проводится по очень подробной и доступной инструкции по применению прибора, утвержденной Минздравом Российской Федерации в 1995 году (протокол № 7 от 10.07.1995 г.). Детально описаны техника проведения лечебных процедур, снабженная графическими рисунками, и способы лечения по каждому виду заболеваний.
Методика применения аппарата доведена до простейшей – приложить на зону поражения рабочей (нижней) поверхностью аппарата. При этом удобно и то, что при необходимости процедуру можно проводить, не раздеваясь. Легкая одежда – не помеха магнитному полю. Так же, как и гипс, пластыри, марлевые повязки. Аппарат, напоминающий элегантную плоскую телефонную трубку, во время процедуры размещается в руке самого пациента либо его помощника.
Магнитотерапия, осуществляемая с помощью аппарата, строго дозируется – от 15 до 40 мТл. Такой диапазон весьма важен – ведь каждому больному необходимо подбирать лечебную дозу индивидуально. Работа аппарата в четырех разных режимах обеспечивается путем переключения специальных трех кнопок (регулировка ИК-излучателя, формы тока, питающих два индуктора, и магнитной индукции) с соответствующими маркировками (обозначениями) на ручке прибора.
Картина магнитного поля в зависимости от используемых режимов работы может контролироваться на прилагаемом к устройству индикаторе, что обеспечивает возможность визуальной оценки полученного потока магнитной энергии на зону воздействия и его соответствие выбранному режиму.
*СОВЕТЫ ПО ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЮ:* во время процедуры лечения нельзя производить давление аппаратом на тело во избежание ухудшения кровообращения в этой области.
Не рекомендуется во время работы аппарата подносить к нему намагничивающиеся предметы. Рекомендуется при работе с прибором снять наручные часы.
********************************






Есть инструкция по применению(в интернете не нашла.Могу отсканировать).
У кого есть опыт применения к мышцам? Вот мне нужно воздействовать на квадратную(из за нее коленка болит) и повздошную. В описании применения  эти мышцы заявлены,а в инструкции -как и куда прикладывать-нет.На коленку саму-есть.
Кто-нибудь ответьте,пожалуйста. Если нужна инструкция применения,скажите,я отсканирую,может ,я что не понимаю....


----------



## владимир-64 (11 Фев 2014)

Ирина) написал(а):


> ...Есть инструкция по применению(в интернете не нашла.Могу отсканировать).
> У кого есть опыт применения к мышцам? Вот мне нужно воздействовать на квадратную(из за нее коленка болит) и повздошную. В описании применения  эти мышцы заявлены,а в инструкции -как и куда прикладывать-нет.На коленку саму-есть.
> Кто-нибудь ответьте,пожалуйста. Если нужна инструкция применения,скажите,я отсканирую,может ,я что не понимаю....


Нигде не могу найти инструкцию для ЭДМА МУМ-50.


----------



## Ирина) (13 Фев 2014)

владимир-64 написал(а):


> Нигде не могу найти инструкцию


Я завтра отсканирую обязательно.


----------



## Ирина) (17 Фев 2014)

Открывайте в новом окне,там хоть увеличить можно.


----------



## Pokki (13 Апр 2014)

@Ирина), спасибо огромное за инструкцию - несколько лет искала)


----------



## ellis (9 Фев 2017)

Спасибо за инструкцию!


----------



## Markiu (5 Янв 2022)

Ирина) написал(а):


> Открывайте в новом окне,там хоть увеличить можно.


Скажите, у вас случайно не сохранилось руководство к эксплуатации к данному аппарату?


----------

